# New York City Ballet on TV



## jegreenwood

There are very few videos of the New York City Ballet and not many TV appearances in recent years. Therefore I was excited to find out that U.S. Public Television would be broadcasting a two part special - New York City Ballet in Paris. Here's a link to the web page.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/new-y...oadcastEmail-SUBSDONORS&utm_content=version_A

All four dances are to French music. I've seen Symphony in C several times (including a performance by the Royal Ballet). I've seen La Valse once. The other two I have not seen. I will cwerainly have my DVR set.


----------



## Pugg

The only problem is .....not watchable outside your country.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> The only problem is .....not watchable outside your country.


Maybe they'll make it available on the web.

http://www.pbs.org/shows/


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Can you get it on the web?
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/shows/


The webpage open yes, however when I want to do a search they ask my zipp code and then......bad luck.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> The webpage open yes, however when I want to do a search they ask my zipp code and then......bad luck.


Use 10016 - pretend you're my NYC neighbor..


----------



## jegreenwood

Enjoyed both episodes. My only complaint is that I didn't find the Gounod music terribly engaging. But that may be due in part to listening through television speakers.

All in all a fine introduction to Mr. B's oeuvre. And Teresa Reichlen's legs . . .









Edit - Forgot to add the link for on-line viewing:

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/new-york-city-ballet-paris-full-episode/6570/

I don't know if this will work for overseas viewers. If asked for a zip code try mine 10016


----------

